# Wierd Team Fortress 2 Timeout



## LDV_bomc (Jul 14, 2008)

Every time i join a server and stay there for 5-15 min. i get timeouts : i can't move, the game still works and I can hear voice chat without delay, and i can look around with mouse, and I appear to "shake" (going back and forwards 10 ingame cm).
It lasts for about a minute before i timeout.

i know it isnt my connection, because other games work 100% perfect.
I'll post system specs if you need it


----------



## Thatguy59 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Have you tried changing your rates?*

Before you try though, does your game meet the minimum requirements?
And is your firewall blocking TF2? it may not be blocking other games

You can try fixing your rates, sorry if it seems patronising/overly long

one thing to note, between changing rates, try to run about for a minute or so and keep an eye on your choke/loss

(1)First of all make sure you can get into the console (options ->controls->advanced->enable console)

(2)Enter "Net_graph 3" without the quotes, and it'll appear in the bottom right hand of your screen, then join a server and see if you are getting any choke or loss (the bottom 2 things on the net graph) If you are getting any disconnect and type the following into the console, without the quotes, and hit return after each one

cl_cmdrate 30
cl_updaterate 40
rate 15000
ex_interp 0.033

(3)Join any server (prefferably quite a busy one) and if you can (ie if you dont time out) find out your average fps from the netgraph (you'll kinda have to guess the average)

(4)Enter this into the console (without quotes again), and substitute your average fps with what you worked out/guessed

cl_cmdrate <fps>

(5)If you are still getting choke/loss decrease this by about 5, if not increase it by 5 untill you get choke/loss, and then decrease it by 5.

Do step (5) but instead increase/decrease cl_updaterate instead. (Please note: cl_update rate should be above cl_cmdrate, and cl_cmdrate divided by cl_updaterate should be between 0.70 and 0.80 as a rough guide)

(6) Divide 1 by cl_updaterate ie if cl_updaterate is 50: 1/50 = 0.02
then type this into the console
ex_interp [the number you just got]
ie ex_interp 0.02

(7)increase rate by 500 and see if you get any choke/loss, If you dont, add 500, when you do, decrease by 500.

This might work, if not keep this anmyway, it well be helpfull in tweaking you game to make it smoother after its fixed


----------



## Butskwerts (Oct 23, 2011)

I have this problem as well...

I verified the game files, lowered all of my settings, toggled the multi-core processor spec on and off. I've never had this problem up until the last patch.

Also, it might be my internet, because I just recently changed providers, but it would not be a firewall related issue. I went from 30 mbps cable, down to 5mbps dsl. I am the sole user at the times of question, so I doubt it's the internet.


I'm going to try deleting my clientregistry, plz keep me posted if you fix this, because I am an avid tf2 player.


----------

